# identify this algae



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i believe it is one of the more "prettier" vierities of algae. can anyone confirm, give a scientific name, or offer a website that has algae IDs? thank you


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Confirmed: That is *very* pretty algae!


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i wonder what the other fish forums do without an aunt kymmie...


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Hmm. That does look familiar to me. 

Let me check around.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

onefish2fish said:


> i wonder what the other fish forums do without an aunt kymmie...


lol....maybe it's some type of predaea?? Looks sort of similar...


----------

